# Utilitarian Based, Casual Wardrobe - Brand Suggestions?



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm retiring at the old age of 20 and want to continue my travels. I'd feel more comfortable in a suit, but I need to socialize with a new crowd, so a new wardrobe is in order. Utilitarian styled rather than sports or classic day wear is how I'd like to lean. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulations on being able to retire at 20 and take some time to travel. As for casual wardrobe I think that we would need some additional information to get you some good advice. What do you consider casual? Where do you plan on travelling? What time so fthe year? Seasons? Are you looking for a few good pieces that will be light enough to travel with and allow for most situations? In general, I think that casual to me sounds like more odd trousers with sports jackets than suits. Less ties and more casual shoes. By utilitarian are you looking more for function for travelling like maybe cargo pants? Specific fabrics such as wool or cotton? Let us know.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

You might look over what is being worn by those with whom you will associate and then select clothing toward the top end of that. Wearing a suit in the company of those wearing jeans, for example, can draw attention and perhaps make others uncomfortable - two things not done by gentlemen. However, wearing clean, pressed, quality jeans that fit allows one to accommodate prevailing custom and look good in a more nuanced manner.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Retire at 20 = rely on income from parents, or inheritance? 

It is difficult to imagine a (legal) career in which one could accrue sufficient funds by the age of 20 in order to ensure a comfortable lifestyle until a venerable old age. 

Unless! Did you win on the lottery?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it just me, or are the new threads around here getting stranger and stranger? (I will be the first to admit that I might be getting stranger, too.)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Is it just me, or are the new threads around here getting stranger and stranger? (I will be the first to admit that I might be getting stranger, too.)


It's like sitcom plots in season six and beyond - all the good ideas are gone and, well, I'll just say it, it's time for Fonzi to jump the shark.  Or the lead couple to have a baby. Or a relative from out of town to move in.

I assume cosmic cookie really means just taking some time off to travel, but as noted above, more info is needed to give reasonable suggestions.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If cosmic cookie truly is so well off at 20 that he never has to work again, perhaps we need to be more respectful. Perhaps he might need a personal assistant? Butler? Driver? I wonder how well someone in his position would pay for one of us to become his personal clothes buyer?


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Gents, I'm actually retiring. The family ventures has been an integral part of my life (e.g.:my father's office stories were my bedtime tales, employees are basically family, and my second earliest memory is spending a day playing with the employees at the office [someone gave me my first piece of chewing gum that day. I can still remember the strong sensation of the spearmint]). Sadly, management has proven not to be to my enjoyment. I've been usefully working for four years, dragged to board meeting since I was 12, and sit-ins with clients and contractors since I could remember. That's basically my history.

I think I'll pick a city and stay there for a two or three months, live, explore, learn, then move on to another. First I'll head throughout Scandinavia with Helsinki being my first stop then, to across to Stockholm, Oslo then down south or west from there - I'll figure it out as I go.



Woofa said:


> Congratulations on being able to retire at 20 and take some time to travel. As for casual wardrobe I think that we would need some additional information to get you some good advice. What do you consider casual? Where do you plan on travelling? What time so fthe year? Seasons? Are you looking for a few good pieces that will be light enough to travel with and allow for most situations? In general, I think that casual to me sounds like more odd trousers with sports jackets than suits. Less ties and more casual shoes. By utilitarian are you looking more for function for traveling like maybe cargo pants? Specific fabrics such as wool or cotton? Let us know.


Thank you, and as for my casual, this was basically me before I was 16 :









Replace the Converse with Club C by Rebook, and you've got me to a T (minus the popped collar). White shorts are so instilled into me, that I don't ever remember not having them. After this, suits and sportcoats became my casual. Incidentally, all of those who I've developed a decent acquaintanceship with or befriended since the sartorial switch have been professionals that are+27 years old, that average older than my father's age; it is better company, but I'm looking to bring down the age gap during this trip for some foolish and immature fun. Basically, I want to look like the average 20 year old since I no longer need to represent a business interest nor attract it.

Simply my criteria to start this wardrobe is:


Cotton and Linen for the summer. 


Wool and cotton for the winter. 


One winter coat. 


One Spring/fall coat. 


Three pairs of shoes. 


7 tops. 


7 bottoms. 

I think functional with military derived clothing may be best simply because I don't know what position I'll be in by playing "Yes Man" on this trip, but jeans, sneakers and a rolled up dress shirt seems to be more approachable in general. Honestly, I don't think I'll be carrying more than a wallet, phone and passport in my pockets, so I'm open to everyone's ideas.

I basically need help to pick a decent looking style/scene to play with and make mine. The preppy thing would've been my default, but the internet has shown that there's a preconceived notion of everyone associating it to being ill-mannered to those not in a relatable clique. That's not the first thing I want people to think of me.



godan said:


> You might look over what is being worn by those with whom you will associate and then select clothing toward the top end of that. Wearing a suit in the company of those wearing jeans, for example, can draw attention and perhaps make others uncomfortable - two things not done by gentlemen. However, wearing clean, pressed, quality jeans that fit allows one to accommodate prevailing custom and look good in a more nuanced manner.


I agree that we should dress for our company, and the wardrobe will naturally evolve based on experiences with the people to come, but I still need to be wearing something while making their acquaintance  . Shall we stay steadfast to the universally echoed suggestion of a pair of dark wash, straight legged blue jeans?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with white shorts but I wouldn't go with anything like that. 

You can still look and dress youthful yet maintain an air of sophistication.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think if you're in that position, either you can wear whatever the **** you want to wear or you can pay someone to figure out these things for you, i.e., you hardly need the lot of those of us poor bastards hanging out on an online men's clothing site.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Does retirement involve hostel hopping across Europe, or 5* hotels? If you're like me, a healthy mix is good (and I'm employed at a family firm with very generous compensation) and it doesn't make sense to spend money you don't need to.

For hostels, get a suit you can stuff into your backpack and keep hidden if you're just hanging about. Western Europe will probably be pretty casual at hostels, if the Europeans I've seen in Canadian hostels are any example. They are not all about pinstripe suit and bowler hats. I suggest a cheap cotton option. 

For tops? Get two blue dress shirts, two grey tees, a turtleneck sweater, 1-2 "golf" shirts and some kind of utilitarian top like a fleece. When you are getting dressed up, you should wear a dress shirt with a jacket (tie of course) and have some kind of top coat which will give you entree into a lot of places. Don't wear too much leather, no matter how the locals dress in it, because it isn't universal.

Preppy isn't a good description. If you are a person other than an old-monied WASP living somewhere nice, you probably interpret the "preppy" term differently. Where I grew up it wasn't called 'preppy', it was just the way people dressed. It took me till about Grade 12 to get my hands on an OPH and have an idea that it wasn't just how people dressed. Of course the OPH is satire, but it gives some basic ideas on how to dress in that environment. 

I believe every person has the inalienable right to wear golf shirts with a popped collar, khaki slacks, boat shoes and a blue blazer. It isn't devoted to a scholar of Americana, it is the universal leisure uniform. 

If you are going somewhere where a coat and tie is de rigeur, look for things that can be worn in bohemian areas as well. For example, the bow tie, dinner suit and polished oxfords are good, but a blazer, khakis and a sweater are just as effective. If it has a coat and tie dress code, consider whether it's worth going to. Often such places specialize in private parties, not walk-in traffic off the street. Be aware that certain things work together, and the difference is often apparent. Don't be overdresed. Don't be really underdressed. 

Are you traveling out of a backpack? If so, consider bringing only a few essentials and buying as you need them. Bring one tee shirt, one sweater, a dress shirt, two ties and a pair of dark wash jeans. Bring a blue cotton blazer. One pair of comfy shoes, one pair of leather shoes. Everything you need otherwise can be bough secondhand or cheaply in the discount shops. 

Have one really good item to dress up with. If you fly, wear dressier clothing on the plane than you would to take the bus. Dress up with a necktie. It's light, rolls up easy and despite what people say here, a necktie with a blue blazer and dark wash jeans is better than slacks and a sweater.

If you need 7 tops, you only need 3 pair pants. If you're backpacking, you need 1 spare pair of pants and some inexpensive shirts. 

You don't need to bring sunglasses or umbrellas. You can pick those up as you go from discount shops.

As for finding a scene? Forget about it. When I was in high school, I wore a tie virtually every day. Got me a bit of typecasting, but it wasn't always positive. Just be yourself, dress as you like, be respectful, especially of older working men, and don't drink too much. The last point is essential. Don't think you need to order bottle service to get attention. Let your character, your manners and your acceptance of even the least of us define who you are.

C.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

If your first stop is Helskinki then you can basically go there as you are currently dressed in that photo and take it from there. You will have no fear of being sartorially out-classed by most Finns. Trust me, the country is like a vacuum of style (unless things have drastically changed in the past few years). I hope someone chimes in and proves me wrong, because I would be so proud!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Nothing wrong with white shorts.......


Beg to differ. Unless you're playing tennis.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Gents, I'm actually retiring. The family ventures has been an integral part of my life (e.g.:my father's office stories were my bedtime tales, employees are basically family, and my second earliest memory is spending a day playing with the employees at the office [someone gave me my first piece of chewing gum that day. I can still remember the strong sensation of the spearmint]). Sadly, management has proven not to be to my enjoyment. I've been usefully working for four years, dragged to board meeting since I was 12, and sit-ins with clients and contractors since I could remember. That's basically my history.


Ahh, so it is relying upon income from your parents.

Glad we got that cleared up.

Carry on.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

Since retiring at 20 , so forget about brands and combination, live carefree, wear what ever you get from where ever you are and enjoy nature.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Beg to differ. Unless you're playing tennis.


What's wrong with white or cream Bermuda shorts in the summer? Tennis or no tennis.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> What's wrong with white or cream Bermuda shorts in the summer? Tennis or no tennis.


I never said anything about cream. White shorts = high cheese factor. The picture above is a perfect example.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, you and I will just have to respectfully disagree. Cream or white, I think both are appropriate in a tropical climate.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bonobos and JCrew will serve you well. I recommend checking out Rancourt for shoe options. A pair of chukkas, loafers, and maybe the brogues will take care of you. Also: some good dark jeans and a few khaki chinos. Shirts? Check out Taylor Stitch's offerings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> ..., i.e., you hardly need the lot of those of us poor bastards hanging out on an online men's clothing site.


And now I don't feel so good about myself today.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Ahh, so it is relying upon income from your parents.
> 
> Glad we got that cleared up.
> 
> Carry on.


 .


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Scandanavia means at the very least investing in a robust sweater, a shetland or something chunkier. Two chunky sweaters and a serious coat to keep you warm. The rest is optional.

If I were 20 and had lots of money and no obligations, I think I'd enroll myself in some intensive language course somewhere. Like the Goethe Institute in Germany, or the equivalent in a country of your choice. A year later you'll have new language, and in the mean time you'll have lots of fun because those programs are full of young people from all over the world. You won't lack for people to drink beer with or young women to bed. When the year's up, move on to another country/language.

Dress code? Doesn't matter.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Does retirement involve hostel hopping across Europe, or 5* hotels? If you're like me, a healthy mix is good (and I'm employed at a family firm with very generous compensation) and it doesn't make sense to spend money you don't need to.
> 
> For hostels, get a suit you can stuff into your backpack and keep hidden if you're just hanging about. Western Europe will probably be pretty casual at hostels, if the Europeans I've seen in Canadian hostels are any example. They are not all about pinstripe suit and bowler hats. I suggest a cheap cotton option.
> 
> ...


Hostel hopping won't give me the experience I'm looking for. I'm more conserned about meeting locals than I am just meeting other people, so I'm going to spend my first week in every city using a site called "couchsurfing.com", then I'll move into a hotel since I can't cook. For the entirety of my trip I'll participate in locally organized events using a site called "meetup.com".

I'm going to travel with one large suitcase that can easily hold a week's wardrobe. As for fleeces , I've never owned one. What makes for a good fleece? Also, any advice about ironing or maintaining suit stored in a suitcase over long periods? By comfy shoes, do you mean like trainers or just a comfortable pair of leathers?

The whole preppy style is a stereotypical blanket term. I'm from a preparatory academy and our dress code was so liberal that we had to be instructed not to wear board shorts on campus. A bunch of kids were from Japanese and Korean schools, and half of them ironically ended up looking like skateboarders with their new found sartorial freedom.



Shaver said:


> Ahh, so it is relying upon income from your parents.
> 
> Glad we got that cleared up.
> 
> Carry on.


Honestly, I normally wouldn't be offended, but I did work for what I'm retiring on. Was there nepotism, yeah - but my entire childhood was basically a part time internship, and I'm doing a good job with the job I have.



tocqueville said:


> Bonobos and JCrew will serve you well. I recommend checking out Rancourt for shoe options. A pair of chukkas, loafers, and maybe the brogues will take care of you. Also: some good dark jeans and a few khaki chinos. Shirts? Check out Taylor Stitch's offerings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Bonbo's selection of chinos; a nice variety. Also, after seeing Taylor Stitch's shirt, it gave me the idea of just sticking to different light blue and white shirts since the wardrobe is so small.



tocqueville said:


> Scandanavia means at the very least investing in a robust sweater, a shetland or something chunkier. Two chunky sweaters and a serious coat to keep you warm. The rest is optional.
> 
> If I were 20 and had lots of money and no obligations, I think I'd enroll myself in some intensive language course somewhere. Like the Goethe Institute in Germany, or the equivalent in a country of your choice. A year later you'll have new language, and in the mean time you'll have lots of fun because those programs are full of young people from all over the world. You won't lack for people to drink beer with or young women to bed. When the year's up, move on to another country/language.
> 
> Dress code? Doesn't matter.


I want an aran sweater, but I think that the pattern and color may be a little bit too bold for such a small wardrobe. Sadly, I don't really have any other ideas for clunky sweaters. I would take a greatcoat if I was dressing in my suits, but it may seem a bit odd with a casual wardrobe. An suggestion would be appreciated.

I want to cover 12 cities in three years and I also had the Idea of taking courses related to the arts during my trip. I could take one or two non-degree classes so I'm not too tied down, and it would fit into my 3 month per city schedule while helping me socialize, but I'm worried that it may start to consume all of my time if I get too worried about studying.

Thanks so far guys, this is a pretty constructive thread


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

If I may offer a little unsolicited advise, if you're going to be couch-surfing and meeting lots of new people in various cities, you might want to be careful about describing your 20 yr. old self as retired. Doing so may raise more than a few hackles. Better to simply say you're taking some time off to travel.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Why are you worried about such a trivial topic? If you want to truly immerse yourself in the local culture, leave everything behind and buy clothing when you get to your destination. Bring a carry-on with the necessities and one change of clothing. Other than that, purchase like a native Finn.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Chillburgher said:


> If I may offer a little unsolicited advise, if you're going to be couch-surfing and meeting lots of new people in various cities, you might want to be careful about describing your 20 yr. old self as retired. Doing so may raise more than a few hackles. Better to simply say you're taking some time off to travel.


Worse than "raising more than a few hackles," it might well get you kidnapped for ransom!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I did not realize that there were so many class warriors on this forum haha! Have a great time young man, I think maybe bringing some basics and then adding (or subtracting) items as necessary.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Chillburgher said:


> If I may offer a little unsolicited advise, if you're going to be couch-surfing and meeting lots of new people in various cities, you might want to be careful about describing your 20 yr. old self as retired. Doing so may raise more than a few hackles. Better to simply say you're taking some time off to travel.


Yeah, you're right. The world isn't a kind place.



drlivingston said:


> Why are you worried about such a trivial topic? If you want to truly immerse yourself in the local culture, leave everything behind and buy clothing when you get to your destination. Bring a carry-on with the necessities and one change of clothing. Other than that, purchase like a native Finn.


That's what I originally thought I would do, but I was reading about people who tried that, and they had difficulty finding what they need in an comfortable amount of time. If I were heading to a place I was familiar with, I might be able to pull it off, but this trip is uncharted territory with little reference for me. Plus, I dislike the time it takes for me to find ready made clothes that properly fit me.

Honestly, I came with an ulterior motive: I was hoping for general advice from this forum (to all of which I've received has my graduated), since many of our peers are more traveled and are undoubtedly more experienced in life.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I did not realize that there were so many class warriors on this forum haha! Have a great time young man, I think maybe bringing some basics and then adding (or subtracting) items as necessary.


Thank you, and sadly it's these basics that don't seem too basic to me :confused2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

To the OP- with the immeasurable riches that you assure us you have worked so hard to obtain I feel certain that you will be able to afford the surgical procedure which may remove a boy's head from his ass.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Shaver said:


> To the OP- with the immeasurable riches that you assure us you have worked so hard to obtain I feel certain that you will be able to afford the surgical procedure which may remove a boy's head from his ass.


Shaver, what is your issue? During my time on this forum, not once by my memory, have you bothered to positively contribute to one of my threads. You rarely do interact with me, by the grace that is all good, but never the less you seem to be profoundly disinterested in any possible measure of positivity with relation to me.

As unthinkable as it may be to you, I now humbly - by what ever measure I am capable of - ask you to refrain from any interaction with me on this forum.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Yeah, you're right. The world isn't a kind place.


Particularly for those born without means.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Shaver, what is your issue? During my time on this forum, not once by my memory, have you bothered to positively contribute to one of my threads. You rarely do interact with me, by the grace that is all good, but never the less you seem to be profoundly disinterested in any possible measure of positivity with relation to me. As unthinkable as it may be to you, I now humbly - by what ever measure I am capable of - ask you to refrain from any interaction with me on this forum.


To the best of my knowledge your daddy doesn't own this forum so, as difficult as it may be for you, you are not in a position to demand anything.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Chillburgher said:


> Particularly for those born without means.


You don't have to remind me, I see it on a daily basis. As much as this maybe off topic, I feel it is worth to spread what ever awareness it's worth: 






Shaver said:


> To the best of my knowledge your daddy doesn't own this forum so, as difficult as it may be for you, you are not in a position to demand anything.


Shaver, you're just deflecting with a horrid attempt of typecast me. In all sincerity I ask, what do you have against me? Also, I feel inclined to correct you of a grave mistake, I've literally requested of you - not demanded.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> Why are you worried about such a trivial topic? If you want to truly immerse yourself in the local culture, leave everything behind and buy clothing when you get to your destination. Bring a carry-on with the necessities and one change of clothing. Other than that, purchase like a native Finn.


Beat me to it. From what Bjorn has posted you will be well served to buy clothes where you are going if you want to fit in.

Also, do look into language study. IMHO German or French will get you a long way. English will serve everywhere.

Go to Budapest and get a pair or two of Vass shoes.

Gute Reise,
Gurdon


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Ok. There may well be cultural differences here. To we (civilised) English folk entitlement is ugly, moreover, discussing wealth is vulgar. Let us continue this via PM please. Although- I have a few adventures upcoming and so it may be a week or so before I am able to adequately respond.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Gurdon said:


> Beat me to it. From what Bjorn has posted you will be well served to buy clothes where you are going if you want to fit in.
> 
> Also, do look into language study. IMHO German or French will get you a long way. English will serve everywhere.
> 
> ...


I'll take the collective advice to just wait until I'm there, and thank you 



Shaver said:


> Ok. There may well be cultural differences here. To we (civilised) English folk entitlement is ugly, moreover, discussing wealth is vulgar. Let us continue this via PM please. Although- I have a few adventures upcoming and so it may be a week or so before I am able to adequately respond.


As I've kept reserve of my original reaction, in the name of civility, courtesy, and comradeship, to the distasteful thirst shown in regards to the _integrity _of obtainment of source of funds, because of my age and unwarranted comment of birth, lineage, and related; not initially arisen from me, other than an explicit statement that I'm done working - that said "retiring". Now, I would rather obtain a social black mark now by dragging this on by one more post to clarify to any future reader or inquire, that I unfortunately entertained the inquires and cheap tacts of ill will, by offering the benefit of doubt to such actions, in expectation of jest and a underlying good nature. In addition, it is prudent towards my own interest to clarify, that contrary to your implication (clearly assumed by the relevancy of this topic and what I'm directly responding to), I've shown nor felt entitlement; unless you can clearly highlight for my sake, correctness of fact, and that of any curious soul, what I've said to imply such.

And finally, to speak of civility: If by chance that that you believe that anyone on this thread is comparable by any metric to you, by you're seemingly deluded perspective of judgment, based on an exclusion of your own display, I state that I have not born witness to a self respecting, nor socially adept, proclaimed Englishman on this thread. Now, I cease and I take cessation in peace to this topic with agreement by you, unless by your wish to carry this on privately; I pray you to take consideration that any further correspondence with you is against my wishes, as I lay this to public knowledge.

By my good will, this is my final wiling word to you - here's in support and hope of yourself improvement, steadfast adventure, and good heath, guided by His forgiving and understanding will.

Note to all bystanders: I am sorry this seemingly unsightly display played out in front of you, but please take heed of this as a lesson, to what good sense I initially ignored: The hardest thing to say is nothing at all, especially when response is weighted more than what is to be responded to.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Did I mention the part about not wearing cargo shorts?

:rolleyes2:


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Did I mention the part about not wearing cargo shorts?
> 
> :rolleyes2:


They have their uses


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Did I mention the part about not wearing cargo shorts?
> 
> :rolleyes2:


Now, you're getting personal. :tongue2:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

The great Scots poet Robert Burns waxed rhapsodic about what a blessing it would be to know exactly how one were perceived by one's fellow man.

With only that in mind, cc, let me say that Shaver may not be the only one here to whom your initial post on this thread, and perhaps some of the following, suggested you might be something of an entitled twit. Likely that impression is inaccurate, and assuming that to be the case, you may want to get more feedback as to how better to communicate your true self.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I read post 36. You won't regret getting real European duds (American slang for clothing). 

For several years my wife and I have made annual trips to Europe involving frequent train travel between cities and hotel lodging in interesting parts of town. We have reduced our baggage to what we can comfortably manage in airports, train stations and reasonable walks to train stations.

When I get on the plane I'm wearing a pair of Levi's and a dark suit jacket. I dress this way almost every day. I pack the suit pants, a second pair of Levi's, a dress shirt and tie, some black tees, and a thin black cashmere sweater. I take a pair of dress shoes and a pair of walking shoes. Everything I take fits into a rolling carry-on. I also take a briefcase into which I put everything I want to keep with me.

Every trip I take less stuff. 

Levi's can be worn for quite a few days between washings.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Please be nice, people. You, too, shaver. You sound like me over on the Interchange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

A few blue and white shirts, nice dark jeans, a few chinos, decent shoes (loafers and chukkas, maybe), two sweaters (one chunky) and, say, a good pea coat, and you're ready for nearly anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

An additional benefit of going to Budapest, particularly for a young person, is the so-called ruin pubs -- night clubs set up in abandoned buildings in the city's Jewish Quarter. The vibe and appearance were quite appealing and brought to mind Haight Ashbury in the Summer of 1967. Check out the Lonly Planet guide to Budapest/Hungary. Don't let the fact of a mention in a popular guidebook deter you form checking out the scene.

Gurdon


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

You just about have to have a good pair of jeans at your age. Orvis and LLBean, among others, have "travel" blazers, wool, cotton and linen. They look decent enough, and are well pocketed inside and out for passport, phone, tickets, etc.


I also second the "buy it when you get there" suggestions. Telling newly met young ladies that you need to go clothes shopping should be a fine ice-breaker.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Get a couple pair of Levis, some blue or white dress shirts in cotton. Get two belts (one canvas, one leather), two pair shoes (one should be a hiking shoe, the other leather), two sweaters, one set thermal underwear, and some kind of coat (suitable to the weather). 

Don't buy a really nice suit, quite yet. Also, be prepared to toss or donate items you have bought if they are not practical for the climate. That 40 dollar parka from Old Navy probably won't be good in Brazil. Don't buy anything which you aren't prepared to get rid of. Try to live out of one big suitcase, rather than several small bags. 

Also, while couchsurfing and meet-up websites sound nice, don't rely on the internet to meet people. Interact with locals, and you'll make friends along the way. 

Get some kind of job. Even if it's p/t bartending or as a barista. People will like you a lot more if you have a source of income. Don't ever mention that you're retired. I am sure, give it a couple years, you will decide you'd like to do something. 

Be aware that not everybody has your best interests at heart. Also, don't pick up the check all the time. It will embarrass your companions. Don't always choose expensive restaurants. 

C


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

MaxBuck said:


> The great Scots poet Robert Burns waxed rhapsodic about what a blessing it would be to know exactly how one were perceived by one's fellow man.
> 
> With only that in mind, cc, let me say that Shaver may not be the only one here to whom your initial post on this thread, and perhaps some of the following, suggested you might be something of an entitled twit. Likely that impression is inaccurate, and assuming that to be the case, you may want to get more feedback as to how better to communicate your true self.


Indeed. It isn't that you've inherited such wealth at such a young age, but your expressed sense of entitlement, as if, somehow, it is deserved. Four years of, I assume, at least moderate income now entitles you to not have to work again, and you don't, or can't, see that expressing that idea is offensive to many.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

For Christ sake! The poor guy just wants opinions on casual wear when traveling!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> For Christ sake! The poor guy just wants opinions on casual wear when traveling!


Then that's what he should have said, rather than telling us the details of his financial position. Having done so, comment on his situation is fair comment. Shaver asked about the source of cosmic-cookie's wealth. Cosmic cookie did so, along with this comment:

*"**Honestly, I normally wouldn't be offended, but I did work for what I'm retiring on. Was there nepotism, yeah - but my entire childhood was basically a part time internship, and I'm doing a good job with the job I have."*

The sense of entitlement, despite the inherited wealth, is manifest! He worked for four years for his father's business, and got paid for it I would imagine, and not enjoying the work can now retire, and he felt the need to tell us. Why feel that need? He worked for Daddy for four years, and that entitles him to retire at 20!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Chouan said:


> Then that's what he should have said, rather than telling us the details of his financial position. Having done so, comment on his situation is fair comment. Shaver asked about the source of cosmic-cookie's wealth. Cosmic cookie did so, along with this comment:
> 
> *"**Honestly, I normally wouldn't be offended, but I did work for what I'm retiring on. Was there nepotism, yeah - but my entire childhood was basically a part time internship, and I'm doing a good job with the job I have."*
> 
> The sense of entitlement, despite the inherited wealth, is manifest! He worked for four years for his father's business, and got paid for it I would imagine, and not enjoying the work can now retire, and he felt the need to tell us. Why feel that need? He worked for Daddy for four years, and that entitles him to retire at 20!


Yes, but since he was asking a straight up question about clothes--and this is a clothing forum, perhaps we should stick to clothes. If he were posting about something political--a rant about government welfare programs-- I might be inclined to respond differently. But he isn't...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Yes, but since he was asking a straight up question about clothes--and this is a clothing forum, perhaps we should stick to clothes. If he were posting about something political--a rant about government welfare programs-- I might be inclined to respond differently. But he isn't...


But this is the The Interchange, and he started by saying that he is retiring at the age of 20. I know that the US is far more deferential to money and people with money than most European countries are, perhaps that was why he started the thread with the information that he is retiring at 20. As Shaver has pointed out, telling us in his post of his substantial inheritance is rather vulgar.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Didn't this thread start in a clothing forum? One of the mods bumped over to here.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Didn't this thread start in a clothing forum? One of the mods bumped over to here.


That'll explain it then. I thought it a strange thread for this sub-forum.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> For Christ sake! The poor guy just wants opinions on casual wear when traveling!


Not so. I observed a fellow patently unaccustomed to being challenged.

Now, if you will excuse me, I must toddle off and supervise the gardeners who tend the lawn of the moral high ground where I reside.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just a polite reminder to everyone and no one in particular that the rules still apply at the Interchange. 

Obviously, this thread is inspiring some emotions. (I won't reveal mine publicly.)

To the OP, I hope as you travel you don't give off the hints of condescension you have emitted in this thread. You're young; you'll learn. (I guess I can be condescending, too. LOL)


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Just a polite reminder to everyone and no one in particular that the rules still apply at the Interchange.
> 
> Obviously, this thread is inspiring some emotions. (I won't reveal mine publicly.)
> 
> To the OP, I hope as you travel you don't give off the hints of condescension you have emitted in this thread. You're young; you'll learn. (I guess I can be condescending, too. LOL)


It wasn't nor is it intentional, and thank you.



SG_67 said:


> For Christ sake! The poor guy just wants opinions on casual wear when traveling!


Thank you, SG. I didn't expect to receive such flak for sharing a milestone of life.



Chouan said:


> Indeed. It isn't that you've inherited such wealth at such a young age, but your expressed sense of entitlement, as if, somehow, it is deserved. Four years of, I assume, at least moderate income now entitles you to not have to work again, and you don't, or can't, see that expressing that idea is offensive to many.


I inherited nothing. I ran around this second world country dealing with worse people you can imagine to help set up a new venture. I don't get to clock in and clock out 9-5 and get to go home to my family. I don't have weekends. My social has been replaced with talking business with men who have basically no other interest. Hell, I haven't seen a movie in a year. My only time off has been four weeks off over the last four years. So, if the presumptions of inheritance would end, it would be kind, correct, and extremely less offencive; I haven't had the fortune to have a scheduled life while sitting comfortably to simply to be handed wads of cash. I do work for my dad out of respect, because he spent his life priming me.



Canadian said:


> Get a couple pair of Levis, some blue or white dress shirts in cotton. Get two belts (one canvas, one leather), two pair shoes (one should be a hiking shoe, the other leather), two sweaters, one set thermal underwear, and some kind of coat (suitable to the weather).
> 
> Don't buy a really nice suit, quite yet. Also, be prepared to toss or donate items you have bought if they are not practical for the climate. That 40 dollar parka from Old Navy probably won't be good in Brazil. Don't buy anything which you aren't prepared to get rid of. Try to live out of one big suitcase, rather than several small bags.
> 
> ...


I've always thought bartending would be fun (a friend recently joked about me becoming about waiter because of how much I like people), but after spending time at bars - oddly sipping tea - I realized how rudely demanding people become to the service staff. I'm starting to think that taking language class, as suggested, would kill two birds with one stone; new language and meeting new people.

If anyone has been a bartender, what's the good and bad?



phyrpowr said:


> Telling newly met young ladies that you need to go clothes shopping should be a fine ice-breaker.


That is genius.



tocqueville said:


> A few blue and white shirts, nice dark jeans, a few chinos, decent shoes (loafers and chukkas, maybe), two sweaters (one chunky) and, say, a good pea coat, and you're ready for nearly anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, after some of the input I started to think a wardrobe like this would seem more natural.



Gurdon said:


> I read post 36. You won't regret getting real European duds (American slang for clothing).
> 
> For several years my wife and I have made annual trips to Europe involving frequent train travel between cities and hotel lodging in interesting parts of town. We have reduced our baggage to what we can comfortably manage in airports, train stations and reasonable walks to train stations.
> 
> ...


What has been your favorite slow lifestyle/ peaceful location to visit?

Also, black tee and blue sweater sounds like a good look.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Forsbergacct2000 provides much wisdom above.

My guess is that nearly all of us would not begrudge anyone their legally and ethically-obtained wealth at any age; the vulgarity consisted in the fact that the OP seemed to make a grand announcement of it, adding just enough condescension and self-absorption to elicit the disapproval of others.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are some quick answers based on my experience:
walking around Paris; Zurich; Budapest; Prague; Rome; Trieste, stopping for coffee, finding good but not ostentatious restaurants, attending classical music concerts (a good reason to have a jacket and tie).

Also: hanging out in the empty courtyard (on the opposite side of the one with a pyrmide) of the Louvre, spending a day examining the topographical models on the second floor of the military museum at les Invalides, having coffee and meals at Cafe Odeon in Zurich (It is a hangout for the university and gay communies, but is also where Marx and James Joyce hung out.); eating really good food in railway stations; finding free concerts, recitals and art openings; trying to have espresso at every cafe in Paris you ever heard or read about; finding Eric Satie's apartment building.

Additional suggestions:

Learn how to order food you really like in local languages. For me this means steak extra rare, venison, and various desserts.

Stash your clothes in a locker or with a hotel and take a rucksac hike in the Swiss or Austrian alps, walking between huts where you can stay overnight and eat cheeply. There is no need for camping gear. There are books about hut hopping in the Alps.

City clothes: Levi's, dark jacket, black tee if warm, black sweater (light weight, cashmere) if cool. Carry sweater and camera in a small rucksac, or check out what other people your age are wearing.

Learn how to request a haircut in one or two languages you don't know.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

One of our peers has kindly and politely explained via PM how stating that I was retiring at my age can easily be perceived as self-absorbed from the oddity of the situation, so I apologise for not taking into consideration the diversity of our forum and the sensitivity it can relate to.

Now, if I may ask to all who have viewed what I've said as condescending, would you please bring to my attention what I said that is and how it is condescending; being the author of those words must be blinding me from an alternative perspective, because it wasn't my intention.

Edit: I stand steadfast against the behaviour or one of our peers and offer no remorse of what I've said outside of my apology. 


Gurdon said:


> Here are some quick answers based on my experience:
> walking around Paris; Zurich; Budapest; Prague; Rome; Trieste, stopping for coffee, finding good but not ostentatious restaurants, attending classical music concerts (a good reason to have a jacket and tie).
> 
> Also: hanging out in the empty courtyard (on the opposite side of the one with a pyrmide) of the Louvre, spending a day examining the topographical models on the second floor of the military museum at les Invalides, having coffee and meals at Cafe Odeon in Zurich (It is a hangout for the university and gay communies, but is also where Marx and James Joyce hung out.); eating really good food in railway stations; finding free concerts, recitals and art openings; trying to have espresso at every cafe in Paris you ever heard or read about; finding Eric Satie's apartment building.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your suggestions and experience, it was a good read that put a smile on my face


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jeremiah 5:21


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Jeremiah 5:21


This, gentlemen, is the nuance of decorum accompanied by condescension and wavering thought; a splendid edit/deletion/recall from, as I attempt recall, "^Sorry, I'm too busy checking on the paddock as the stable hands attend to my high horse".


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Proverbs 11: 2-4 NKJV


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Not so. I observed a fellow patently unaccustomed to being challenged.
> 
> Now, if you will excuse me, I must toddle off and supervise the gardeners who tend the lawn of the moral high ground where I reside.


Any chance they will be retiring before exiting their 20's and traveling the world on the income you provide?

And if so, we would love the chance to avail them of our wardrobe recommendations.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Any chance they will be retiring before exiting their 20's and traveling the world on the income you provide?
> 
> And if so, we would love the chance to avail them of our wardrobe recommendations.


:beer:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cosmic_cookie said:


> I inherited nothing. I ran around this second world country dealing with worse people you can imagine to help set up a new venture. I don't get to clock in and clock out 9-5 and get to go home to my family. I don't have weekends. My social has been replaced with talking business with men who have basically no other interest. Hell, I haven't seen a movie in a year. My only time off has been four weeks off over the last four years. So, if the presumptions of inheritance would end, it would be kind, correct, and extremely less offencive; I haven't had the fortune to have a scheduled life while sitting comfortably to simply to be handed wads of cash. I do work for my dad out of respect, because he spent his life priming me.


Of course you've inherited! You said yourself that you relied on nepotism and your father's business! That is inherited wealth! You've used the wealth generated by your father to either enable you to retire or to develop your own business that has allowed you to retire. In either case your current position has been reached because of your family wealth and interest. You appear to think that because you've worked long hours, in sometimes unpleasant conditions for the last four hours that you are somehow deserving of your ability to retire. Many people work like that for their entire working life of 40+ years. In many areas of endeavour, the four years that you describe is the training period. Nursing, for example. Your sense of entitlement continues.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

'Dealing with worse people than [you] can imagine' cc please do reassure us that this was mere hyperbole for, in the context of the paragraph from which this statement is extracted, it is possible to view the phrase as monumentally impertinent presumption.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Now, if I may ask to all who have viewed what I've said as condescending, would you please bring to my attention what I said that is and how it is condescending; being the author of those words must be blinding me from an alternative perspective, because it wasn't my intention.


We have a baseball-derived saying here in the US: "born on third base, thinks he hit a triple."


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Chillburgher said:


> We have a baseball-derived saying here in the US: "born on third base, thinks he hit a triple."


Excellent!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Chillburgher said:


> We have a baseball-derived saying here in the US: "born on third base, thinks he hit a triple."


Precisely what I thought as well...


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Chillburgher said:


> We have a baseball-derived saying here in the US: "born on third base, thinks he hit a triple."


I'm not denying it, which is why I'm asking for someone to point it out what I've said.



Chouan said:


> Of course you've inherited! You said yourself that you relied on nepotism and your father's business! That is inherited wealth! You've used the wealth generated by your father to either enable you to retire or to develop your own business that has allowed you to retire. In either case your current position has been reached because of your family wealth and interest. You appear to think that because you've worked long hours, in sometimes unpleasant conditions for the last four hours that you are somehow deserving of your ability to retire. Many people work like that for their entire working life of 40+ years. In many areas of endeavour, the four years that you describe is the training period. Nursing, for example. Your sense of entitlement continues.


The nepotism is that he gave me a chance to lead this venture instead of someone with more experience; I take no shame in that; my father raised me then sent me out into adulthood. He prepared me to the best of his abilities so that I can walk on my own - as most gaudians try to do for their children. Do you expect me to take shame in relying on his business? It's his business that was feeding, clothing, educating, and sheltering me as a child, as the job of any guardian would; I'm grateful. The fact is I've established what I currently have off of my own legwork while using knowledge imparted to me over my childhood, and now reap its benefits. If you call that entitlement, so be it - the facts are there for you to interpret as you wish. You've already shown to be presumptuous with no mind to notice fault, so my care towards your thoughts wither, unless you have a constructive point to plainly state.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cosmic_cookie said:


> The nepotism is that he gave me a chance to lead this venture instead of someone with more experience; I take no shame in that; my father raised me then sent me out into adulthood. He prepared me to the best of his abilities so that I can walk on my own - as most gaudians try to do for their children. Do you expect me to take shame in relying on his business?


Your explanation seems to be confusing here. In the subsequent paragraph you seem to be suggesting that you created your own business. Whereas in the above you seem to be saying that your father effectively set you up, giving you the opportunity because of who you are. Am I misunderstanding you here? In any case, nobody is suggesting that it is shameful that your father set you up in a business. What you don't seem to understand is that your apparent belief that you, and you alone, are the author of your success doesn't really wash. The sense of entitlement that I've repeatedly raised is your expressed belief that, somehow, by working for four years you *deserve* to retire, that you've *earned* your retirement that you are *entitled* to retire at 20.



cosmic_cookie said:


> The fact is I've established what I currently have off of my own legwork while using knowledge imparted to me over my childhood, and now reap it's benefits. If you call that entitlement, so be it - the facts are there for you to interpret as you wish. You've already shown to be presumptuous with no mind to notice fault, so my care towards your thoughts wither, unless you have a constructive point to plainly state.


Are you suggesting here that your own business, the money that started it, the business idea, the connections with other businesses are all your own? No input from parent? No parental involvement? Are you suggesting that you, and you alone, are the author of the success that has allowed you to retire?

By the way, there is a significant difference between shame and humility.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Your explanation seems to be confusing here. In the subsequent paragraph you seem to be suggesting that you created your own business. Whereas in the above you seem to be saying that your father effectively set you up, giving you the opportunity because of who you are. Am I misunderstanding you here? In any case, nobody is suggesting that it is shameful that your father set you up in a business. What you don't seem to understand is that your apparent belief that you, and you alone, are the author of your success doesn't really wash. The sense of entitlement that I've repeatedly raised is your expressed belief that, somehow, by working for four years you *deserve* to retire, that you've *earned* your retirement that you are *entitled* to retire at 20.
> 
> Are you suggesting here that your own business, the money that started it, the business idea, the connections with other businesses are all your own? No input from parent? No parental involvement? Are you suggesting that you, and you alone, are the author of the success that has allowed you to retire?
> 
> By the way, there is a significant difference between shame and humility.


Definitions:

Retire: to stop a job or career because you have reached the age when you are not allowed to work anymore or do not need or want to work anymore.

Entitlement: the condition of having a right to have, do, or get something.

Deserve: to be worthy of.

Humility: the quality of having a modest or low view of one's importance.

Earned: to receive as return for effort and especially for work done or services rendered.

Entitled: to give a right to.

Job: a duty, task, or function that someone or something has.

Venture: to start to do something new or different that usually involves risk.

Legwork: active physical work (as in gathering information) that forms the basis of more creative or mentally exacting work (as writing a book).

---


My father "set me up" by telling me what and how to do it, and I did it. I was not handed anything, nor did I come into this industry second to my father; this was a venture. 
I did the work, and now the work I did is good enough not for me to have to deal with it again; the definition of "deserve" is immaterial. 
I've worked and the benefits of my work are, by definition, earned. 
Retirement is defined as a situation, not an entitlement; I am retiring. 

If you are still confused, there is nothing that I further care to do to clarify this for you.

To speak of humility, all I said was that I was retiring. I'm happy that my work is done and that it helped me to such an extent that I wanted to share it, but I was immediately attacked for that. You should also mind that this started out as a clothing thread, so my statement of retirement doubled as suggestion of the what I can afford to acquire into my wardrobe. I've accommodated this over sensitivity far too long. It sadly seems that I'm no longer benefiting from this thread beyond what what was already graciously advised by a few.

Chouan, if you have a point, suggestion or advice, I must ask you to stop beating around the bush and spit it out already; these antics have grown tiresome.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

'Immediately attacked'? Some clarification was (politely) sought. As I have allowed earlier, someone seems unaccustomed to being challenged.

Brother Chouan, here's another pithy aphorism you may enjoy: born on the finishing line at Aintree and believe they've won the Grand National.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cosmic_cookie said:


> Definitions:
> 
> Retire: to stop a job or career because you have reached the age when you are not allowed to work anymore or do not need or want to work anymore.
> 
> ...


Another couple of definitions that you might find useful are those of modesty and hubris. Along with vulgar, smug, narcissistic and arrogant. Look them up then think about them. Then think of why you wanted to tell us all that you've been able to retire at 20.

Nobody here is annoyed by your success, indeed, people are rarely annoyed by the success of others. What annoys people is success accompanied by the self-gratification of telling people how successful one is.


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Another couple of definitions that you might find useful are those of modesty and hubris. Along with vulgar, smug, narcissistic and arrogant. Look them up then think about them. Then think of why you wanted to tell us all that you've been able to retire at 20.
> 
> Nobody here is annoyed by your success, indeed, people are rarely annoyed by the success of others. What annoys people is success accompanied by the self-gratification of telling people how successful one is.


I've already answered to why I've said that I was retiring, which you failed to quote. Sadly, it would seem that you either are ignoring my answer or don't like it. In either case, it is what it is, and it would seem that you can't be helped. All I said was that I was retiring at 20, but there were those like you who chose to make assumption and use preconceived notions about my retirement at 20. I've done my best to to clarify and explain myself, but it did nothing but add fuel to the fire.

It would seem that you chose to suggest that I inherited to enter retirement, to not actually working hard enough to enter retirement, to falling on condemning "self-gratification" and either ignoring or not accepting my clarification to why I am, and stated that I am entering retirement . It would also seem you've even got upset when I responded and corrected you on if I, "*deserve* to retire", "*earned* your [read: my] retirement", and "*entitled* to retire at 20" by telling me to look up the terms, "vulgar, smug, narcissistic and arrogant", none of which is positive nor constructive to what ever point you fail to be making. Furthermore, you didn't once use the information of me retiring to help me with the selection of a wardrobe, but you did put me on the defense by asking irrelevant questions in such a crude manner.

There were those who had an issue with what and how I spoke, then told me why and advised me on how else I should've proceeded - those forum members have my gratitude and respect for the manner in which they conducted themselves, listening and understanding what I said, for offering advice to help improve myself, and not becoming argumentative; contrary to simply talking a lot, while wondrously saying so little and constructing nothing. My unsolicited advice to you, Chouan, is to explain why you have an issue and offer a solution; it's tactful under all circumstances and offers peace to the subject



Chouan said:


> Nobody here is annoyed by your success, indeed, people are rarely annoyed by the success of others. What annoys people is success accompanied by the self-gratification of telling people how successful one is.


I've already apologized not realizing how sensitive others can be to it, so I don't know what you were expecting from all you've displayed, but it would seem to have been an fruitless endeavor.

I can't say that this topic has been a pleasure, Chouan, but this hasn't caused a reason for me to hold anything against you. I'd rather end this amicably, so I hope that this thread or what I've said doesn't bother you any further. I'll see you around the forums.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cosmic_cookie said:


> I've already answered to why I've said that I was retiring, which you failed to quote. Sadly, it would seem that you either are ignoring my answer or don't like it. In either case, it is what it is, and it would seem that you can't be helped. All I said was that I was retiring at 20, but there were those like you who chose to make assumption and use preconceived notions about my retirement at 20. I've done my best to to clarify and explain myself, but it did nothing but add fuel to the fire.
> 
> It would seem that you chose to suggest that I inherited to enter retirement, to not actually working hard enough to enter retirement, to falling on condemning "self-gratification" and either ignoring or not accepting my clarification to why I am, and stated that I am entering retirement . It would also seem you've even got upset when I responded and corrected you on if I, "*deserve* to retire", "*earned* your [read: my] retirement", and "*entitled* to retire at 20" by telling me to look up the terms, "vulgar, smug, narcissistic and arrogant", none of which is positive nor constructive to what ever point you fail to be making. Furthermore, you didn't once use the information of me retiring to help me with the selection of a wardrobe, but you did put me on the defense by asking irrelevant questions in such a crude manner.
> 
> ...


Well, if you've learnt a lesson about how not to present yourself, it's all been worth while.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I am ditching my current occupation and becoming a hog slopper at age 86. I am doing this as a hobby, not because I need the money. I believe that my new endeavour, which I hope to become a goal, in life will necessitate a new wardrobe so as to fit in with all the other hog sloppers whom I expect to encounter in my new and enlightened existence. And so I have a few questions to which I trust the collective wisdom on this website can accurately ascertain answers so that I do not perform a sartorial pratfall in front of Old MacDonald.

1. I'm thinking that I should retain my usual and accustomed practice of wearing a bow tie whilst slopping hogs. My reasoning is thus: If I switch to a long tie, might not the hogs that I slop get carried away in their desire for my givings and ingest the likes of Hermes and Brioni which might not be able to withstand subsequent cleanings? I am also concerned about my health and well being should one of my charges get carried away, mistaking, perhaps, emblematic carrots for the real thing, and end up eating my head. A side issue: Do I need more insurance?

2. What about shoes? I think that I shall require ankle-length footwear as opposed to my usual and accustomed espadrilles while on the job, but I am concerned about bowing at the tops of my chukkas. I do not want my socks to be subsumed by mud and pork leavings. Would I be better off moving to a mid-calf boot? And what about spats?

3. Would it be be OK to go without a hat? I generally favor a fedora when feeding fish, but I am not sure that fish are the same as pigs. Does anyone know the difference?

4. My pug has indicated a desire to mingle with goats while I cavort with swine. To each his--or her or its or whatever--own, I suppose, but I am a bit concerned about collars. Is a dog collar appropriate for goat milking also fit the bill at the hog farm? My pug is very particular when it comes to matters of fashion, if that is any help.

Finally, I would like to publicly thank Cosmic Cookie for starting this thread. I didn't have the courage myself to ask such questions about launching a new phase of life. I am glad that someone did.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> 2. What about shoes? I think that I shall require ankle-length footwear as opposed to my usual and accustomed espadrilles while on the job, but I am concerned about bowing at the tops of my chukkas. I do not want my socks to be subsumed by mud and pork leavings. Would I be better off moving to a mid-calf boot? And what about spats?


Might I suggest a pair of leather soled, fully front lacing equestrian field boots?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I will be slopping hogs, not riding them. But thanks for the idea.



Chillburgher said:


> Might I suggest a pair of leather soled, fully front lacing equestrian field boots?


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I will be slopping hogs, not riding them. But thanks for the idea.


Phss - better than nothing.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I will be slopping hogs, not riding them. But thanks for the idea.


Based on my observations, once you're there in the sty with the porkers, these distinctions rapidly blur.


----------

